# quick madwifi problem

## hyjinx

I am following this tutorial on trying to get my wireless setup http://www.packetpro.com/~peterson/linux-netgear_wg311t_pci.html and I have looked through the forums and I can't find a solution similiar to my problem. I am new to this, gentoo is my first linux distro and I am having a hard time with mad wifi. I emerge madwifi

```
emerge madwifi
```

The problem I run into is that madwifi does not have a directory(or I cant find one) where I can install the drivers. I used the find fuction and tons of places with madwifi in the name came up I checked about a dozen of them and none of them have the files I need to install them. My question is do I have to emerge it to the home directory or does it have to do with the way I set up gentoo?

----------

## Ehnvis

Emerge should place the drivers in /lib/modules/<kernel/net without you having to do anything.

Did you get any error when you emerged madwifi and can you paste that error here in that case?

----------

## hyjinx

I get no errors just says

*/usr/src/linux/System.map not found

*You must manually update the kernel module dependencies using depmod

other than that everything is green(the two above are yellow so I didnt think it was to important)

----------

## Moji

I'm not 100% sure how to install madwifi with your card but here is what I found out.

It looks like it should work if it is the NetGear WG311T.

There is another guide at the Gentoo Wiki that might help. 

If its a PCMCIA card and not a PCI card then you'll have to make sure that the right kernel options are turned on for your computer.

There is a newer project for madwifi called madwifi-ng, you might try and see if that helps.

```
emerge -vDa madwifi-ng madwifi-ng-tools
```

I hope that somewhere in all of those resources you can find something that is useful to you.

-MJ

----------

## naseweis

The error seems to indicate that you dont have the source-directory of your running kernel placed in /usr/src/linux.

The driver needs to know a few things about your kernel config and checks for System.map (which is generated after compiling the kernel) in /usr/src/linux, which is the default location of the linux kernel source tree. It is usually just a symlink pointing to another directory. 

Make sure it points to the location where you actually built your kernel.

----------

## billydingus

 *naseweis wrote:*   

> The error seems to indicate that you dont have the source-directory of your running kernel placed in /usr/src/linux.
> 
> The driver needs to know a few things about your kernel config and checks for System.map (which is generated after compiling the kernel) in /usr/src/linux, which is the default location of the linux kernel source tree. It is usually just a symlink pointing to another directory. 
> 
> Make sure it points to the location where you actually built your kernel.

 I have the same issue with madwifi failing due to not finding the source directory.This is my first time getting a working Gentoo installed and wifi is the only thing not working. I did a networkless install from 2006.1 live cd and it all worked, but this issue with wireless is the only problem that has surfaced. How can I get the source directory set up correctly? Thanks

BD

----------

